# I need a good swap shop



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

I know that there are great shops in cali and a few in NY, but I need something closer to Baltimore. I want to do the ever so popular RB25 swap and I'm worried about running the wires and doing the final bits of tuning. Are there ANY shops (NOT EIP) in Maryland, Virginia, Pennsylvania, Deleware, or West Virginia that anyone can reccommend for me? Anyone gone there and had work done?

thanks for the help and yes I did do a search on this topic.....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

take it to the regional.get more results there. none here.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

can I have a moderator move this post to gerneral eduacation please?


----------

